# where can you get central bearded dragons in perth?



## lizardman59 (Oct 14, 2010)

i live in perth so theres only western beardies and i heard they can only grow to 35cm if that isnt true well then correct me but if it is true can you tell me where to get central beardies in perth thanks


----------



## Lollypop (Oct 14, 2010)

I had someone from WA wanting a central beardie (from QLD), the epa over their rejected it as they're illegal to import. Was good to know from my point of view, suggest ring your epa re rules for local breeders.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 15, 2010)

okay thanks


----------

